

Guide to the App Galaxy, by Google - ChrisArchitect
http://www.guidetotheappgalaxy.com/

======
baconner
Strange that a site by google and for mobile app developers hardly works at
all in android's browser...

------
odge
Is that the restaurant at the end of the universe?

------
ChrisArchitect
dunno how I missed this one earlier, but nice design work....and G finds yet
another way to present their ad/promotion scheme

~~~
ChrisArchitect
and on that note, I'm not that impressed by this because it's mostly about
what to do once you've got an app developed. It's pure marketing/ad/promotion
stuff. Covered in slimy Google AdX goo.

